# How many people use FROMM for their GS, and what kind?



## GSDoglover (Sep 3, 2014)

What kind of FROMM do you use and what is your experience/your dogs experience with this brand of food? I see it is recommended pretty regularly, considering putting my dog on it.


----------



## PoukieBear (Mar 25, 2014)

When we rescued our guy, we immediately switched him to FROMM. He was underweight and needed a good kibble.

The switch was easy, just follow the guidelines on the bag. 

We like it because we could switch up the flavours without having to worry about diarrhea or an upset tummy. We bought a different flavour every new bag so he wouldn't get bored with dinner.

He did gain a few pounds, and we eventually switched him to raw, which I couldn't be more happy about.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Delgado ate the LBP until he turned one, then he joined Jazzy in rotating through the grain free flavours of the Four Star Line. 

They are healthy, happy, and clean the bowl each meal so I'm pretty happy . They also do offer a buy 12 bags get 1 bag free offer which helps the pocketbook


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I feed all of the flavors of the Fromm Four-Star grain-free to my GSD.

I feed my Dalmatian the Fromm Four-Star Chicken a La Veg.


----------



## GSDoglover (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

I use the grain free fromms, my 3 all have different digestive systems, and it works well for all 3


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Fromm LBP for both of mine now 5 months and 11 months old. Will stay on this until 24 months then go with adult


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

I feed my puppy the Fromm Adult Gold. She likes it and does well on it. I would still like to switch to raw, but I need to get a separate freezer for storage and find a butcher, and I just haven't gotten past my inertia to do it.


----------



## jeepgirl (Aug 1, 2014)

My 2.5yo Boston gets Fromm's Beef Fritatta, and I'm about to start transitioning Kymber (GSD, 14 weeks) to Fromm's LBP, or one of the 4-star flavors. Haven't decided yet.


----------



## Katey (Aug 11, 2010)

My dog has been on Fromm 4-Star Grain-Free -- almost exclusively the salmon tunalini formula -- for about six or seven months now and she's done great on it.


----------



## Abby142 (Oct 16, 2012)

My girl has done great on Fromms grain free line. She had lots of tummy problems when she was younger but once we switched her to Fromm she has been great! No problems, great coat, and I love that you can rotate the flavors without having to transition between them. The buy 12 get one free is also a great bonus


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

Reba started out on the Adult Gold, and was switched over to the Adult Classic which she ate until her death last year. She loved it and did great on it.


----------



## John C. (Mar 6, 2013)

Started my pup on a combination of Taste of the Wild and raw hamburger, which our breeder recommended. This caused my guy to have sporadic bouts of diarrhea. Our vet switched us to prescription dry food for the diarrhea, which we used for a couple of weeks. I then decided to switch to LBP Fromms, based in part on the recommendation of other people on this site. He's been on LBP, which I supplement with a couple of table spoons of Fromms duck pate canned food. At 5.5 months old he's 60 pounds. Coat is bright and shiny, he's lean and pretty muscular (at least for a pup) and has had zero stomach problems. Plus he used to be a picky eater, but we've had no problems with Fromms.


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

I feed Chic & Vegs, Salmon & Vegs, and Duck w/ Sw Pot


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

I fed Fromm LBP and Lamb in the past. Will start on lamb again next month


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

We do, put all 4 on Fromm gold. We fed Zoe Natures Variety lid turkey (for her allergies), Ranger and Tuke were on Earthborn, and when my wife surprised me with a new pup, he came home with Fromm puppy gold. We decided to try Fromm's for the lot of them and all are doing great, even Zoe, not a single symptom in 4 months.


----------

